# Welche Matchrolle??



## Trolldoc (10. März 2006)

Moin, Moin,

ich habe mal eine Frage: Kann mir jemand eine gute/günstige Matchrolle empfehlen? Günstig muss nicht 20€ heissen, da ich "Billigware" immer etwas kritisch gegenüber stehe, aber eine 150€ Rolle muss es auch nicht sein.

Folgende Rollen habe ich schonmal im Katalog begutachtet:

Balzer MTX Pro Match 800 / RD 825
Browning Black Macig / BM-830
Brownig Carboxy Ultra Speed / C. Ultra Speed 830 M
Cormoran Corcast Super Match 4Pi
Shimano Nexave 3000 MR

Wenn jemand noch andere Rollen im Petto hat, würde ich mich sehr über ein Empfelung (Tipp) freuen.

P.S.: wann wird`s mal endlich wieder Sommer, mit Sonnenschein von .....?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle??*

Lieber andere Rolle(n).
Für leichtes Fischen eine Shimano Super GT-RA 2500 oder GTM-RA (DH-Kurbel kann man bedarfsweise leicht wechseln), fürs etwas schwerere eine Red-Arc 10401 M oder gleiche Blue-Arc 940 M. Sind auch noch unter 100 EUR und die machen 1a Spaß.


```
#include <stdio.h>
void joyfunction(int counter)
{
int n;
  for (n=0; n<K_INFINITY; n++)
    { printf("\r\n Die RedArc ist 'ne obergeile Rolle und meine %d auch!", counter);
    }
}
```
:q


----------



## Trolldoc (10. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle??*

.....


----------



## Marlow (11. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle??*

Shimano Super GTM-RA 2500


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (12. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle??*

Spro Seasons 520, gibt es auch mit Matchspule.


----------



## Seebaer (12. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle??*

Hallo...
die Shimano Nexave 3000 wäre doch Super. Für den Preis eine suppi - Rolle


https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/19.pdf


----------



## Adrian* (12. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle??*

Ich würd ne Shimano Stradic GTM-RA holen, ich glaub die hat auch eine oder zwei Matchspulen dabei...
Vielleicht solltest du nicht gerade ne "reine" Matchrolle kaufen, sonder'n eher ne Rolle die dann auch mal z.b für's Feeder'n, Aal oder Forellenangeln einsetzten kannst...
Ansonsten guck mal bei www.matchangler-shop.de unter Matchrollen...


----------



## aeroplan (12. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle??*

kann dir die cormoran corcast nur empfehlen!durch den grossen spulendurchmesser läuft die schnur sehr leicht ab,die heckbremse arbeitet sehr fein und 2! ersatzspulen sind auch dabei!läuft wie ein uhrwerk,ist zum match ,und leichtem feederfischen die ideale rolle.preis-leistung 1A!!!

 gruss aeroplan


----------



## aichi (12. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle??*

Da zufällig unter der Nexave die Alivio ist, wollt ich mal Fragen ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Rolle gesammelt hat, wollte sie gerne für ne Schwingspitzenrute verwenden.


----------



## Trolldoc (13. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle??*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten!!!!


----------



## D-Man (16. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle??*

Ich würde mir auch mal die Mitchel-Rollen (SHS) anschauen.
Etwas schwerere, avber die Rute wird ja abgelegt.
Dafür 3 Ersatzspulen und hohe Übersetzung !
Balzer MTX ist auch sehr schön.
Habe die alten auf meinen Matchruten !

#h 

D-Man


----------



## Nepenthes (26. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle??*

ich habe mir vor kurzem die Shimano Super GMT-RA für meine Matchrute geholt. Unter anderem wurde mein kauf angeregt durch die empfehlung die ich auf karpfenboard de gelesen habe. Ich muß sagen echt eine tolle Rolle!! Ich kann Sie dir nur wärmstens empfehlen!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle??*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mitchell-Angelrolle-Super-MATCH-4000_W0QQitemZ7229588345QQcategoryZ56713QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bergsieger (26. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle??*

|wavey: Hi
ich habe mir die shimano exage geholt .Bin super zufrieden mit der rolle.Bekomt man für ca 40 Euro.


----------

